
Idea thread, share your product ideas here - azeirah
This thread is meant for sharing product ideas.<p>As was based on this thread asking if people were up for an idea sharing thread. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12231851
As per the dang&#x27;s comment, I&#x27;ve decidedly &#x2F;not&#x2F; made this an idea &quot;sunday&quot; thread. The community appears to be interested in this thread, so I&#x27;ll open it even though dang is against it (sorry mate ;)<p>So, go share your ideas. Previous discussions: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?query=idea%20sunday&amp;sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=all&amp;type=story
======
data37
Make a product that keeps reminding and preaching people to be people - the
biological creatures. To try to break the shackles of dependencies on
technology, knowledge, awareness, reputation and more importantly, perfection.

